# mileage deduction for leased vehicle



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Can I use the standard mileage deduction for a leased vehicle used for uber or lyft. If the answer is no, what else do I need to do?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jonhjax said:


> Can I use the standard mileage deduction for a leased vehicle used for uber or lyft. If the answer is no, what else do I need to do?


Use the actual cost of any and all operational cost including lease payment, insurance payment, gas, etc.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

jonhjax said:


> Can I use the standard mileage deduction for a leased vehicle used for uber or lyft. If the answer is no, what else do I need to do?


You can use the SMR, but you have to use it for the entire term of the lease, IIRC. Google IRS Publication 463 for the rules.


----------

